# Was the thief on the cross saved under the old covenant?



## FedByRavens (Jan 4, 2012)

Just looked at a church of Christ website,(as you know, they believe in baptismal regeneration) and they explain that the thief was saved without baptism because he was saved under the old covenant. Can you guys weigh in?


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 4, 2012)

He was saved by faith in the person of Christ. Those under the Mosaic administration and those post cross are saved by that. There is no salvation outside of faith in Christ.


----------



## FedByRavens (Jan 4, 2012)

Amen, but how would you go about correcting someone with that view with scripture using the thief on the cross?


----------



## Wayne (Jan 4, 2012)

My strong suspicion is that this is actually an old conundrum that they throw up.

I suggest you might read some old, very good, responses, such as W. L. McCalla's.

http://books.google.com/books/reader?id=13lCAAAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover&output=reader&pg=GBS.PA18

(if you can't access the full document there, go to archive.org)


----------



## Wayne (Jan 4, 2012)

My strong suspicion is that this is actually an old conundrum that they throw up.

I suggest you might read some old, very good, responses, such as W. L. McCalla's.

http://books.google.com/books/reader?id=13lCAAAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover&output=reader&pg=GBS.PA18

(if you can't access the full document there, go to archive.org)


----------

